# Frozen Brine Shrimp - Easy to Overfeed



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I just started feeding the fish in my 10 gallon tank frozen brine shrimp - a very small amount. The fish don't get it all, and also stop feeding eventually. I'm worried about getting the tank out of whack with them.

I started feeding what I think is enough, little by little, and throwing out the rest.

Any comments?


----------



## picotank (Dec 6, 2011)

I always put some frozen brine in a cup of water to thaw and then feed a little at a time. Then put the rest if any back in the fridge for next round.
Your fish won't starve if they don't get enough in one feeding.....


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

The only frozen food I use is bloodworms, but the concept is the same. I thaw out a block by rinsing it in a brine shrimp net under cool, running tap water. I pour the contents of the net into a piece of glassware with a tight-fitting lid for the excess and put it in the fridge for the next feeding. I feed with a pair of long tweezers as that lets me be fairly precise with how much I put in each tank. Minimize the amount of water in what goes into the fridge or they will actually start decomposing and you may develop internal parasite issues

It seems like you may have fish that are much better at feeding from the surface or middle of the water column. If you don't have any bottom-feeders like cories, your wise to be concerned about the uneaten excess. 
In a nutshell, it's not an exact science. Personally, I find frozen much easier to feed appropriately than flakes. It just takes some observation and taking some mental notes of just how much you can feed before they give up and let it drop and rot. Tools like long tweezers make it easier to judge just how much they can consume comfortably.


----------



## BraveBuc (Nov 8, 2012)

I just hold a frozen cube about an inch deep in the aquarium. They eat most of it out of my fingers and the rest is gobbled by surrounding fish before any gets to the ground. Feeding lasts 30-45 seconds. 

That works great for brine shrimp and bloodworms. Frozen Daphnia is a mess though... May be too small for them.


----------



## NYCaqua (Dec 26, 2013)

I let it defrost in a cup as others have mention and fed in small portions at a time. I am allergic to bloodworms and cannot feed them sadly. Just by the touch of it my hands swell up horribly.


----------



## BraveBuc (Nov 8, 2012)

NYCaqua said:


> I let it defrost in a cup as others have mention and fed in small portions at a time. I am allergic to bloodworms and cannot feed them sadly. Just by the touch of it my hands swell up horribly.


Oh wow, your fish better be thankful for their blood worms!


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I just thought of using an eyedropper to be more precise with what I feed them at a time. Also, if I want to really be picky, I could filter them through a paper towel to get out the liquid. I have been a little concerned about the salt content getting into my water.

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Tankedagain (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a graduated pipette for feeding, see link below, they work great and have many other uses, pretty cheap too 


Plastic Transfer Pipettes 3ml, Gradulated, Pack of 100: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Put some shrimps to clean the bottom. Or catfish.


----------

